# My first exclusive deal :) heartfelt tv commercials.



## dannymc (Jun 16, 2016)

hey guys i'm happy to report i just landed my first ever exclusive deal. it was for a compilation album featuring heartfelt piano music for tv commercials. funny enough its the quickest i've ever wrote a track to date, pretty much done in two days. real big milestone as i"m only at this about a year and a half. wish me luck with the placements. you can hear it here on the compilation genuine piano & strings underscore. third track entitled spring. 

http://www.epitomemusic.com/new-releases


----------



## JohnG (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice Danny! Really enjoyed it!


----------



## thov72 (Jun 17, 2016)

So you´ve made it!!! Congrats


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 17, 2016)

Cool track.


----------



## doctornine (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice work  
Just keep at it.


----------



## dannymc (Jun 17, 2016)

thanks Guys, i"m still only getting started but i"m very happy with this milestone. hopefully the creativity will continue to flow 

Danny


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 17, 2016)

Respect


----------



## wbacer (Jun 18, 2016)

Excellent work, Congrats.


----------



## higgs (Jun 18, 2016)

Congrats, Danny!


----------



## dannymc (Jun 18, 2016)

> Excellent work, Congrats.



thanks man. really tried to up my game with this one and put my full heart & soul into it. paid off in the end and its a great feeling 

Danny


----------



## amsams (Jun 19, 2016)

Love the track. Great job!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 19, 2016)

Good news , Congrats Danny !!


----------



## dannymc (Jun 19, 2016)

> Good news , Congrats Danny !!



thanks Matt, and thanks for your tips and guidance since i joined VI control 

Danny


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jun 22, 2016)

Cool, man, great work! Congrats!


----------



## dannymc (Jun 23, 2016)

thanks Jacob appreciate it, glad you like it 

Danny


----------



## mikehamm123 (Jun 27, 2016)

dannymc said:


> hey guys i'm happy to report i just landed my first ever exclusive deal.



Congrats! I like it lot. Sounds organic!


----------



## BigImpactSound (Jul 7, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## dannymc (Jul 7, 2016)

> Congrats!



thanks man, hopefully the placements come knocking one day. 

Danny


----------

